# Silly Question



## andrewball1000 (Oct 16, 2009)

Would it be possible or desirable to carry a motorscooter/bike on the front of a MH as opposed to the rear?


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Its probably possible but whether its acceptable is another matter.

I wouldn't want such an unforgiving object strapped to the front of my motorhome but thats just my personal opinion.

Pete


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

I strongly suspect that the "boys in blue" might invoke the "construction and use regulations" since that would be the first thing to hit the little old lady struggling to cross the road as you recklessly sped towards her doom.... :lol:  

Seriously though, there are already concerns about crumple zones and even Bull Bars being expressed and about the careful design of the front in order to minimise personal damage, I think carrying such an object like that would attract attention very quickly. 8O 

It might also overload the mass on the front axle amd incur hassle via that.

So my honest answer is "don't even think about going there".........

(please!)

Dave


----------



## andrewball1000 (Oct 16, 2009)

I was thinking in terms of the loading being better on the front axle than extra leverage on the rear. Not sure what effect it would have on the headlights though!


----------



## andrewball1000 (Oct 16, 2009)

Penquin said:


> So my honest answer is "don't even think about going there"......... (please!)
> 
> Dasve


 as the title suggests.. Silly question. But sometimes silly questions make one think outside the box. Just asking


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I dont know about your van but ours already feels heavy on the front and I suspect adding well over 100KG would upset the handling somewhat. Having said that people said putting one on the back would upset the handling but it doesnt make a jot of difference.

Our rack is fitted into the Alko Chassis and is solid as a rock so perhaps that makes a difference. Not sure where you would fit one on the front.

No. Dont go there!


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

andrewball1000 said:


> I was thinking in terms of the loading being better on the front axle than extra leverage on the rear. Not sure what effect it would have on the headlights though!


I doubt that would be a concern since the vehicle would probably be taken off the road before the sun sets if it was seen, I also wonder whether an insurance company might use it as an excuse not to meet a claim..... 8O

Dave


----------



## andrewball1000 (Oct 16, 2009)

barryd said:


> I dont know about your van but ours already feels heavy on the front ......!


My weighbridge loading last year fully loaded was 1540kg on front axle and 1860 on rear. Anything hung on the back would upset the inbalance even more, hence the silly question. Don't worry guys I head your safety warnings but I just wondered.


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

I guess it would be OK if you reversed everywhere!


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

peribro said:


> I guess it would be OK if you reversed everywhere!


Thinking outside the box? :lol:


----------



## andrewball1000 (Oct 16, 2009)

peribro said:


> I guess it would be OK if you reversed everywhere!


Is that backwards thinking? :lol:


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

andrewball1000 said:


> Is that backwards thinking? :lol:


No - just good old reverse logic


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

What about a roof mount?

You would need a big ramp though.


----------



## andrewball1000 (Oct 16, 2009)

barryd said:


> What about a roof mount?
> 
> You would need a big ramp though.


Evil Kenevil could manage that


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Are you going to India they overload their transport like that Bikes chickens and people everywhere front back and on the roof :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

With a little practice and a ramp or two just think what you could achieve;

:lol: :lol: 

Dave


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Penquin said:


> With a little practice and a ramp or two just think what you could achieve;
> 
> :lol: :lol:
> 
> Dave


Bet that rear axle is overloaded.


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.
I think it would be perfectly acceptable to put a motor bike on the front of the motor home, but you will have to tie a mattress in front of that to stop injuring pedestrians.
And of course you would need some one in front driving with orange flashing warning lights and a big warning sign for other motorists saying "Warning daft load"..

This is what MHF's about helping our fellow members with any enquiries, and collectively solving problems.. :wink: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

If you had a VW beetle as a towed car you could ride the bike up that and jump it onto the roof, Alan.


----------



## Bryandh (Oct 6, 2010)

Thanked the OP....... cos I was too scared to ask the same question !!! :lol: :lol: :lol: I have the same front/rear axle weight imbalance.


----------



## andrewball1000 (Oct 16, 2009)

I knew if I looked on the US forums I would find that someone has done it already. Now what is wrong with that? Looks perfectly safe to me Officer :?

The forum does discuss some of the problem found by those who tried it, eg headlights reflecting back at you
http://www.advrider.com/forums/showthread.php?t=496901


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

In 1982/3 I fitted a Yamaha Chappy to the front of my Dodge Champion RV and it improved the drive and handling immensely.

Possibly because the RV was tail heavy or maybe as it had the aerodynamics of a shoe box, anything was an improvement.

And yes thats Roger Daltry chatting up a make up girl.

Ray.


----------



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

You could always put it on the roof with big cycle rack and a hoist.
That would help the axle distribution. Silly answer.

Steve


----------

